# Excision of a lipoma



## drhoads (Jul 23, 2012)

I have an op note stating a 6 cm lipoma was excisied from the upper back area.  Excision was carried down through the subcutaneous tissure.  The deep subcutaneous tissue was closed with interrupting vicryl suture and the skin was closed with 4-0 monocryl  stitches.  Would I code this using 21933 or 11426 & 12032?  I always seem to question whether to use the integumentary or musculoskeletal section.


----------



## salCCS (Jul 23, 2012)

Did he go Down to the fascia? If he only went to the depth of the subq I would use 21931. If he went down to fascia 21933. The 11426 is for skin. Hope this helps


----------



## koatsj (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree. If the doctor did not go into the fascia, I would code this as 21931. If he did, then go with 21933.


----------



## salCCS (Jul 23, 2012)

http://www.hcpro.com/content/247629.pdf



great site


----------



## drhoads (Jul 24, 2012)

No mention of fascia. I agree 21931 would be the correct code.  Thank you;o)


----------

